# How to finish mahogany on a garden bench.



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

I got a pair if cast iron garden bench side from an old garden bench. I had them sandblasted and powder coated. I'm replacing the wooden slats with mahogany. I need to know what the best way is to finish these mahogany slats. I want to bring out the dark color of the mahogany while also making it as resistant as possible to Wisconsin weather.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Good luck!
ANY finish used outdoors will have to be renewed often. There are those who would suggest a marine varnish, but even that would have to be touched up.
Oil? Could be, but maintain often.
AFAIK, ain't no fool proof exterior finish that wouldn't need the care.
Kinda like a deck.
Bill


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Could I bring out the color using BLO and then put something like Tompsons Water Seal over the top of it?


----------



## Jesse_Rei (May 23, 2010)

any exterior oil based finish will bring out the color just fine. if its going to be out in the weather theres no way around needing to refinish it periodically. about once a year.


----------



## mesquite22 (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.hempshield.net/ this works well


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Marine Varnish over BLO.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I like thinned out BLO to help the grain pop a bit. The top coat should be something for the outdoors for sure. Good luck with your project. I'm sure it'll be awesome


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for asking the question, Emma : )
That hempseed oil looks pretty promising…thanks, mesquite22 : )


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Don W
By "Marine Varnish over BLO" do you mean Marine Varnish instead of BLO or BLO first and then Marine Varnish?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

BLO first and then Marine Varnish. BLO will bring out the grain. Marine Varnish will protect it.


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

If you are bolting the wood to the metal. Make sure you seal the holes. Put something between the metal bases and wood.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

LakeLover,

like a nylon washer?


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Could I add just a pinch of stain to thinned out BLO to help darken the wood? Like maybe a table spoon to a 12 oz mixture of BLO and mineral spirits.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

If you want to darken it, I'd use a colored Danish oil instead of BLO. Pick your color.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Don,

I picked mahogany because it's most resistant to mold and bugs but I was surprised at how light colored it is.


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Emma, it's nice to have you back in LJ.

I second Dan's suggestion about Danish oil to darken wood. BTW I have found an article in Fine Woodworking about outdoor finish; the author suggests the use of an epoxy sealer under marine varnish to obtain a more durable finish:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/13849/the-ultimate-outdoor-finish

Alessandro


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry Don I was meaning Don, not Dan!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

^I've been called worse.


----------



## mesquite22 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dusty, your welcome I have been very pleased with the results of the oil


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I used BLO on the ramps I made for my trailer (2×10 SPF) and now they have turned black with exposure to the elements. I'll give that hemp oil a shot next time : )


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad you're back young lady.

Have to agree with most, there are various finishes you can use for outdoor work. Virtually all of them require recoating them every year to maintain the wood. Good luck and be sure to post.


----------



## Henry6 (Nov 6, 2012)

Storm Systems has products from stains to primers that are great for every type of wood and weather condition. You can definitely use one of Storm Systems stains - http://www.stormsystem.com - to bring out the dark color of the mahogany while keeping it resistant to the Wisconsin weather!


----------

